# Hammock Beach



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey guys,

Looking to go to Hammock Beach area in April -- any advice on fishing? License requirements, bait, type of fish to expect? The place seems great, is on beach, and full of seashells. Anyone fished it before or know any details would be much appreciated.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Non resident FL license is around $17 for a three day Saltwater license and $54 (I believe) for a year. Make sure you get a Saltwater license, since they sometimes will not specify and they do have separate salt and fresh water licenses. Everybody and everything (fish) love shrimp in FLA!! Can't go wrong with some fresh shrimp or fresh cut bait.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice thanks for the info Tilapia! I called the resort and they said license not needed - would that hold true for private beach? Never been here b4 last time I went to FL I got my license just to be safe. Also what can I expect in that neck of the woods from a species perspective?


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Wish I could tell you which species to expect down there this time of year. I looked on the map to find Hammock Beach and I have not been fishing that far down south on the East Coast of FL. Surely, there should be some Red and black drum with some pompano and trout mixed in. April is a prime month for any type of fishing in FL......if I could pick only one month to fish it would be either April or October. 

If the resort told you not to worry about a license, then I would tend to follow their advice. Hopefully, they would not steer you in the wrong direction.


----------



## mjl (Aug 26, 2021)

i am surf fishing in hammock beach just north of the beach club and keep catching annoying little carfish. what do i need to do


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Fish early and late. Fish different distances from the beach. Read the beach and find the trough.


----------

